# Anyone into Electronic music?!



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Haven't been on here in forever. Thought I would share some of my mixes/demos I've been working on.

FREE DOWNLOAD!!
Minimal House Mix by Na7r0nix on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Track list:
1. Kid Chris & Terri B! - Shut Up (Sean Finn Remix) 
2. George Privatti & Guille Placencia - Crazy Circus (Original Mix) 
3. Major Lazer Feat. The Partysquad - Original Don (Kid Kaio Remix) 
4. Swanky Tunes, Hard Rock Sofa - Steam Gun (Original Mix) 
5. Taurus & Vaggeli - Motorpunk (Original Mix) 
6. Lunde Bros - Some Kind Of Monster (Original Mix) 
7. Gesaffelstein - Control Movement (Original Mix) 
8. The Loops of Fury - I Need (Original Mix) 
9. Will Clarke & Dave Rose feat. Mr. Eyez - If Yo Ready (Original Mix) 
10. Filthy Rich, Taurus & Vaggeli - I'll Be (Original Mix) 
11. Otto Knows - Million Voices (Original Mix)

This is a new genre that's coming up called Moombahton. Not everyones cup of tea but I really dig it

FREE DOWNLOAD!!
MOOMBAHTON!!! by Na7r0nix on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Track list:
1. Munchi - Fuck This
2. Valentino Khan - Kingstone
3. Tommy Trash - Future Folk (LAZRtag Moombahton Bootleg)
4. AC Slater & Xaphoon Jones - Believe Me (Botnek Remix - Neki Stranac Moombahton Refix)
5. ZEDD - Shave It! (Sazon Booya Remix)
6. Bro Safari - Boink
7. Dillon Francis & Diplo - Que Que (DOCO Remix)
8. Bucketheads - The Bomb (JoNny Chino Moomahton Make-Over)
9. Zedd - Slam The Door (Neki Stranac Remix)
10. Calvin Harris - Feel So Close
11. Dillon Francis, Will Bailey, Steve Starks - Git Duh Lizard (Team Jaguar Moombahton Bootleg)
12. Dead Battery - Catch Me if You Can

Thanks for the listen 

Nate


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Not a lot but i listen to some dubstep and liquid dubstep..


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm not that big into Dubstep. I have a love/hate feeling for it.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

You ask me... I would tell you my whole life revolves around my dog, my child, and electro/house, dubstep, and hardstyle  

Wow. never thought I'd ever say that on this forum. HAHAHa


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

PRSweetKandi said:


> You ask me... I would tell you my whole life revolves around my dog, my child, and electro/house, dubstep, and hardstyle
> 
> Wow. never thought I'd ever say that on this forum. HAHAHa


sounds like me haha, minus the kid. i'll pass on that one lol


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I like all music, but I certainly have my favorites.
I am big into rock,dub,techno,house,vocal trance,ect.

Sounds so good on a nice set of subs


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> I like all music, but I certainly have my favorites.
> I am big into rock,dub,techno,house,vocal trance,ect.
> 
> Sounds so good on a nice set of subs


That's awesome  I have 2 12" Kicker Comps and my door and back speakers are also kickers, so I love to listen to my music loud


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Word up;
I have all upgraded door speakers and added tweeters in my car which are all Boston Acoustics, a JL 1000 watt amp, and 2 JL 13" 13w7 subs. Love my system.


----------

